# 2010 Cartel EST question



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Hi all, tried out my 2010 Cartel EST (size L) with a pair of 2010 Burton ozone today (10.5 US Men). It feels like the boot is almost a little too small for a pair of Large bindings (maybe because of the fact that Burton shrinks the footprint size of their boots). When i strap into the bindings, it seems like the binding is a little too wide for the boots. Do you think i got the correct size ? or should i have gotten a medium size binding. 

Since the binding appears to be too wide for my boots, i wasn't quite sure where to position the front of my boots on both the bindings. should i put it in the dead middle of the binding , before strapping in?

Also, i notice the toe strap getting loose mid run. (I was using it as a capstrap). I have cranked it tight before the start of the run and for some reason it just gets loose mid run. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

im a bit tired but about the toe strap make sure it is perfectly centered over your toe of boot, many people have that problem when the capstraps aren't adjusted properly


----------



## Nuff (Jan 18, 2010)

I've 10.5 ions and 2010 Cartel (non-EST) in Large, well, the binding is way too big, I've used it that way for 12 days last winter and it was kind of. But last weekend I've finally got some Cartels in medium and the fit is perfect. I'm only disapointed that I couldn't get them in the colour I wanted.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I wear a size 12 Burton Hail boot and it even has some extra room in my large Cartels, I imagine a size 10.5 would be really loose in the large Cartels. I also have Burton CO2 bindings in a medium and my size 12 Hails work great in them.

BurtonX8 is right about adjusting the toe strap, if it's a little long they will slip. Make sure they are centered or even a little toward the inside. It also helps if you tighten the ankle strap first.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

so here's what it looks like when i strap on my boots.

does it look like i need to downsize to a medium cartel then?

also, i am not that familiar with using the toe strap with a hole cutting in the middle...does it look like i strapped on properly? (as a cap strap)

thanks guys!


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

The strap appears to be on correctly, but those larges are way too big. I'd downsize to a medium.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

A medium would be best but you could try shortening the toe straps. There's also two possible locations for where the toe straps attach to the base, it looks like yours are set on the most forward position, try moving the strap back on the baseplate. You'll have to remove the binding from the board to change the strap position.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

i hope i can get by with a large with the 'tweaking' of the toe strap. thanks for the suggestion.

The thing is i am not sure if i can exchange it for a medium one, since i took it to the mountain mountain yesterday for the first time and there's already some wear and tear to it.

if i 'tweak' my large binding correctly, would i notice any performance degration, when compared to using a medium sized pair?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Rufus said:


> A medium would be best but you could try shortening the toe straps. There's also two possible locations for where the toe straps attach to the base, it looks like yours are set on the most forward position, try moving the strap back on the baseplate. You'll have to remove the binding from the board to change the strap position.


by shortening, do you mean by using a pair of scissors and trimming off the excess part of the plastic strap that's sticking out? (I recall reading something like that in the manual booklet)


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 10.5 boots in medium Triads and it is a very snug, actually perfect fit. If the boots were any bigger then it wouldnt work at all tho. 

Large bindings fitted just fine when I had them tho. you dont really need to downsize but mediums would be a more snug fit.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

albert116 said:


> by shortening, do you mean by using a pair of scissors and trimming off the excess part of the plastic strap that's sticking out? (I recall reading something like that in the manual booklet)


You don't have to cut anything. Just remove the screw from the toe strap and move it to a hole closer to the binding baseplate. It looks like you could go a hole or two smaller on the strap, that combined with moving the straps back on the baseplate should make your boots fit fine.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

i see

thanks for the help guys..much appreciated. I'll keep my Large bindings and make adjustment to the toe strap.

I live in Vancouver and Blackcomb closes in exactly one week. Not sure if I can make it up there again this season


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

EST bindings seem to run larger than regular non-EST bindings. I have a pair of large non-est Cartels and they fit my 11.5 ions very well. I also have a pair of large EST cartels and they are much wider. If you can grab mediums, go for it. Many shops have satisfaction guarantees so even if they are used a little they exchange within a certain time period. I bought online, so I just ordered "gettagrip" capstraps with rubber backing (on this years c60's i think and on next years cartels and higher models) from Burton directly in a size medium. Worked out for me, I think they were $27 shipped.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

604al said:


> EST bindings seem to run larger than regular non-EST bindings. I have a pair of large non-est Cartels and they fit my 11.5 ions very well. I also have a pair of large EST cartels and they are much wider. If you can grab mediums, go for it. Many shops have satisfaction guarantees so even if they are used a little they exchange within a certain time period. I bought online, so I just ordered "gettagrip" capstraps with rubber backing (on this years c60's i think and on next years cartels and higher models) from Burton directly in a size medium. Worked out for me, I think they were $27 shipped.


called the store and sadly they can't do an exchange as my bindings were used. I'll keep the size 'L' and play around with the toe strap as suggested.

so what exactly does the 'gettagrip' do? does it make it more 'snug'?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The gettagrip straps have a grippy rubber backing that keeps them from slipping off your boot. I have them on my CO2s and they are great.


----------

